# your herps and travel?



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

hey all,
so i'm just wondering if anyone takes there snakes/lizards on car rides and how they react?

i take my boy yoda for car rides when ever we need to go a petshop to get rabbit and guinea pig stuff. he loves it so much that when i say he's going for a ride he gets all psyched and will find his spot on my shirt and just sit there.

now i know the opinions of some who think taking your herp out in public is bad but i honestly couldn't care. yeah people freak out but it's actually a very low percent there's a higher percent that are very interested and when i took him to PetStock at parafield the other day i got into a really good convo about reptiles with one of the customer service guys - he has 3 stimmies, 2 beardies a coastal and 5 jungles

so Yoda loves it he's known at the Port adelaide petshop 'Petsland' maybe im just weird like that.

anyone else??


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

na man i think its good to take them .. but there is always others that are judgemental .. i just do wat i want .. if it makes u and ur Reptiles happy then i say go all out 
im moving back to Sydney in 2 weeks and my Darwin is riding shot gun the whole way down in the car from Briso  ..


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 15, 2011)

Isn't it illegal to remove him from your property as he's on a license?


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

i already have a NSW license ..


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 15, 2011)

haha talking about in general


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

oh my bad  .. 
i have no idea man ..i see acouple of ppl here n there take their reptiles out ..


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

thats the good thing about living in SA, i only have one reptile so i don't need a licence just yet.
Yoda is so good and mum is getting a dash mat so he can sit on the dash. only one that doesn't like it when i bring him along is my sister coz she thinks hes going to run away. haha i had to put him in my hand bag the other day coz he was getting ratty coz we were so close to home so i put him in and he quietened down pronto ( he was wriggling so much i didn't want to drop him hence why i put him in my handbag)


----------



## Gusbus (Mar 15, 2011)

reptiles arnt like cats n dogs ur just going to stress it out


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Putting any animal in a handbag sounds just silly to me. Handbags aren't reptile carriers they are for makeup, phones other non living things.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gusbus said:


> reptiles arnt like cats n dogs ur just going to stress it out



And taking it to the petshop regularly sounds like a great way to introduce it to some new pathogens....


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, i pick my car critters carefully now, made the mistake of taking boy beardy to mums a while ago and ended up totally covered in scratches! (actually, he'd be ok now, hes discovered digging is fun,..so much fun i had to close his tank so his nails could grow back,..him not inside obviously)

He loved it tho, wanted to run around and look out windows, but since it was just me and him he wasnt allowed cos i didnt wanna lose him,...

if im taking more than 1 i use a cat carrier, theyre such a handful when they get excited!!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 15, 2011)

That's so irresponsible it's not even funny. Do you ever think about the snake's well being? How can you tell if it's happy? And by dash, hopefully you don't mean the car dash board do you? If so then, please give the snake to someone else who's more capable of taking care of it than you. Honest opinions. Obviously you're going to disregard all the comments that goes against your original post but please think twice about it.


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

WHAT the heck are you talking about snakelover????i don't have a snake!!! ohh and as for the handbag thing, it was for 2mins from the car to his enclosure, like i said i didn't wanna drop him.

Snakelover: i would never take a snake to a petshop i would only do travel when necessary. Yoda as its clear in my sig, is my bearded dragon and i've had him long enough to know when he's happy and unhappy, stressed and relaxed, you have no beardies so i doubt you get that connection, he had no stress lines, wasn't black bearding, and was his normal colour with no fidgeting on the way there or back, he got wriggly when we pulled into our driveway. 

i don't drive and never will so there will always be 2 people and it's not like i do it every week its probably once every 3-4mths.

junglepython2: the only animals at petstock parafield are a parrot that sits at the service desk and fish. i stayed in the reptile area and didn't let anyone touch him for that exact reason, dunno where their hands had been or what they had handled.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Parafeild stock frogs I got some there a while back. They also have loads of fish and other people bringing in pets.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 15, 2011)

Lambert said:


> i take my boy yoda for car rides when ever we need to go a petshop to get rabbit and guinea pig stuff. he loves it so much that when i say he's going for a ride he gets all psyched and will find his spot on my shirt and just sit there.


 
The beardy gets psyched! That has to be the funniest thing i've ever read! Bearded Dragons are not domesticated pets like dogs..... it's stupid to begin thinking they are animals that can be trained and taught to do tricks 

Like said, it is ILLEGAL to continuously remove your animals from the location where they are kept (as known by NPWS) and take them to shops etc as it poses a risk to the animal's health, physically and internally. This topic has been discussed before, movement of animals should only occur in necessary circumstances such as travels to the vet or during transactions. Obviously, many people earn a living by showing animals in a public setting but obviously this topic isn't about them...

People that take their animal to shops just to try and look cool or educated in front of people at pet shops are not responsible and shouldn't keep them.


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

haha told ya to wait for the Judgemental's haha 
seriosly how do u know if someone else's reptile is being stressed when your not witnessing it firsthand .. 
ahhh u people make a good bed time story


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a young couple in our local petshop, with a children's and they were wondering around like they were all that, next thing I heard where's the snake,lol it got under a small gap under the reptile enclosures, everyone was panicking and I went up to them and said, that's y you leave reptiles at home, they are not accessories that you take everywhere.


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 15, 2011)

who drives?


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 15, 2011)

with this thread up on beardies, quick question ive got the flu and wondering if i can still get him out and let him sit on my shoulder like he always does?


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 15, 2011)

atothej09 said:


> who drives?


 
Lmfao, the beardy of course


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 15, 2011)

Seriously guys leave the kid alone, ffs.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 15, 2011)

Lambert said:


> Yoda is so good and mum is getting a dash mat so he can sit on the dash.


 
How will you feel if you have an accident and he is killed? will you say 'oh well I'll just get another'? or will you be really upset? If it is the later I would say it is a little irresponsible to take him out.


----------



## longqi (Mar 15, 2011)

One day people will start to understand more about reptiles

Although it is actually illegal to do what this person has done it is no different than when a demonstrator takes reptiles into public arenas
in fact it is probably potentially less stressful on the animal in question
Less stressful because people in a pet shop will be much less inclined to get upset at the sight of a lizard or snake
Snakes are not recommended to take to pet shops because of all the wonderful food in there

Every afternoon we walk one or two snakes; chondros; burmese or retics through Kuta in Bali
No Fuss
No drama
No Complaints

Aussie rules and regs about reptiles are so far behind the times it is ridiculous

So for the OP all I can say is
Understand that this illegal
But also understand that you know your animal much better than anyone else


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Petstock don't have live rats, mice or rabbits anymore. I only said that the handbag sounds like the wrong idea for a bearded dragon.


----------



## sambino (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course they can be trained and taught tricks anything can be taught almost.


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> One day people will start to understand more about reptiles
> 
> Although it is actually illegal to do what this person has done it is no different than when a demonstrator takes reptiles into public arenas
> in fact it is probably potentially less stressful on the animal in question
> ...



yeh coming from South America doing and having anythin we want, i agree Australian Rules are way out of wack


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

I think they teach bearded dragons tricks in America such as tail wags and 360s they use silkworms as incentive,
I don't think taking snakes out is a bad thing I often take mine to my brothers house for a look or whatever but I think taking snakes out in public is attention seeking. I would not want to walk down the street or into shops with a snake wrapped around my shoulders, especially in Australia where our laws and general outlook is so warped.
A longqi "Every afternoon we walk one or two snakes; chondros; burmese or retics through Kuta in Bali
No Fuss
No drama
No Complaints"
This would be very different to doing this in Australia, as you would know.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 16, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> How will you feel if you have an accident and he is killed? will you say 'oh well I'll just get another'? or will you be really upset? If it is the later I would say it is a little irresponsible to take him out.[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL, mate the guy obviously loves his animal alot and an accident is called just that for a reason. Anything can happen anytime anywhere. We should all sit at home and do nothing based on your view there. People shouldnt take any animal anywhere then? :S To the OP, its your animal you can do whatever you like IMO because you understand him better than anyone else.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> one day people will start to understand more about reptiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LUCKILY I HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE TO OWN REPTILES OVERSEAS,IN SOUTH AFRICA... Wish people could see the light over here in aus....or maybe get out a bit more.......Cos i always see "but look what the cane toads did" excuse...did anyone stop and think....wait a minute...they banned ALL "reptiles".. because what an "amphibian" did.. aren't axolotls from mexico.....will a leopard tortoise really destroy our succulents..or maybe..would this Veiled Chameleon threaten out grasshopper species..hahah.. of coarse not..BUT look what the cane toads did...HAHAHA...makes no sense to me..I personally think the government saw reptiles increasing huge in the pet trade..saw that reptiles can be a pricey trade..so why not slap a price tag on it all..you know.. License fee's, display permit fee's..if you want exotics..either pay the huge fine..or pay thousands and thousands for a permit to keep one legally etc etc...because I'm sure we could have a permit system where we dont NEED to give the government money to continue our passion...meh whats the point rambling on!..


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> with this thread up on beardies, quick question ive got the flu and wondering if i can still get him out and let him sit on my shoulder like he always does?


 
yep, he'll be fine, apparently reptiles cant catch our germs.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people like to actually interact with their pets and not look at them from behind glass. So many high horses being ridden......I think it is fantastic that you take your pet with you for little trips, you seem to be aware about others touching your pet etc so what is the problem? It is a good thing for the public to see how awesome reptiles are as pets.
I take my beardie for walks (sitting on my shoulder) outside when the weather is reasonable, he usually sits there and sleeps, you do what you feel is comfortable/safe.


----------



## beeman (Mar 16, 2011)

You people obviously dont have a clue about the conditions on your licences!

It is illegal for you to take a licenced animal off the licenced premises with the 
exception of removal for sale or to seek vet attention!

As for those of you that think it will advance the hobby by exposure to the public
you are very wrong!
The majority of the public regard what you are doing/advocating as offensive !


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats why i use alot of fuel,ive gotta stop taking my snakes on joy rides to the park.Are you serious,taking your herps on car trips..C,MON...Only on APS..


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2011)

Just MY opinion, and I am speaking on behalf of myself as I haven't surveyed the majority of the public yet. 

Actually I have lost count of the people that run screaming, in disgust and offence, at the sight of my pet on my shoulder.....You are very right that reptiles should be kept out of public, it would be terrible for a member of the public to take an interest in reptiles. After they get over the apparent offence that the _majority of public _take.

Pythons73, you could always catch the bus to save on fuel


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 16, 2011)

good read this thred...fired up ppl in here  
Dnt worry about taking them for a drive the pet shops sell harness and lead ...W T F ! 
BUT WAIT ....I Actually seen a person with the Breadie all hooked up and trying to walk him down the beach front ...could not believe my eyes hahaha


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 16, 2011)

seanjbkorbett said:


> Cos i always see "but look what the cane toads did" excuse...did anyone stop and think....wait a minute...they banned ALL "reptiles".. because what an "amphibian" did.. aren't axolotls from mexico.....will a leopard tortoise really destroy our succulents..or maybe..would this Veiled Chameleon threaten out grasshopper species..hahah.. of coarse not..BUT look what the cane toads did...!..


 
mate it's not based on one species, in australia we have more than one INTRODUCED pest. Look at hawaii, they have nearly no native 
animals because of all the introduced pests. I watched a david attenbrough series were it was talking about that most of the destruction to native fauna and flora were to do with the introduction of foreign pests, It was a while ago when I watched it so I can't give out any examples. would you mind finding me an example where an introduced animal has done any good to native fauna and flora?
It maybe true that a lepard gecko or a chameleon couldn't do anything to our native wildlife (apart from the remote posibility of introducing diseases) but you have to take in to account that if we are aloud exotics it wont just stick to a few hamless species..... we will be accepting all species of exotics which out of the sheer majority there will be more than likely to be at least a few species that could cause harm to our native wildlife.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 16, 2011)

I went too a local produce market down (well more like a regular car boot sale) my way and happen to see some enclosures at one end of the car park. I went to invetigate and there was a bunch of guys charging $2 to hold their snakes. Checked it out to see what they got and the bloke told me.. "do you want to hold me snake mate... kahhh..on.. it's only 2 bux? I declined naturally, and said Nah.. mate I'm scared of them just wanted to look lol.


----------



## sydguy82 (Mar 16, 2011)

at least he spends time with his reptile unlike alot of ppl who just stick em in plastic containers on a rack. . the only time the see true light is when they are being sold . . but that is considered as fair to an animal


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 16, 2011)

sydguy82 said:


> at least he spends time with his reptile unlike alot of ppl who just stick em in plastic containers on a rack. . the only time the see true light is when they are being sold . . but that is considered as fair to an animal



Human interaction only benefits the human not the reptile, they aren't dogs.


----------



## sydguy82 (Mar 16, 2011)

jordanmuldeer i agree with you completely. . i myself have found cornys sun baking in the middle of the road in blacktown. . obviously came from narrangingy reserve. . who knows what impact they are having. . but if ppl were more responsible with exotics then this would never occur. . there are many facets to this point which you can understand why its illegal

how can you say the best place for a reptile is in a plastic container its whole life

its understood that human interaction isnt beneficial for an animal i agree but they arent in an enclosure that they would be comfortable in . .


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 16, 2011)

beeman said:


> You people obviously dont have a clue about the conditions on your licences!
> 
> It is illegal for you to take a licenced animal off the licenced premises with the
> exception of removal for sale or to seek vet attention!
> ...


 
if your talking about the original post then she said that they dont need a license where she is to keep a bearded dragon....


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 16, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> if your talking about the original post then she said that they dont need a license where she is to keep a bearded dragon....


 
License or not, bearded dragon or snakes or whatever it may be, I just think it's super irresponsible for them to bring reptiles out to the public. There's no good that can come out of 'walking' reptiles.


----------



## beeman (Mar 16, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> if your talking about the original post then she said that they dont need a license where she is to keep a bearded dragon....



Yes thats right in SA they dont need a licence to own 1 reptile, But when they 
opt to buy another they are required to obtain a licence!

This still how ever does not in any way allow the public display of the reptile at all!


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

beeman said:


> You people obviously dont have a clue about the conditions on your licences!
> 
> It is illegal for you to take a licenced animal off the licenced premises with the
> exception of removal for sale or to seek vet attention!
> ...


 
really Beeman? well how come out of Everybody in the store and outside i was asked a bucket load of questions about Yoda? they were genuinely interested, there was only one girl that was slightly freaked out.
I don't need a licence just yet because i only have one reptile. its when i acquire 2 or more that i need a permit.



marcmarc said:


> Some people like to actually interact with their pets and not look at them from behind glass. So many high horses being ridden......I think it is fantastic that you take your pet with you for little trips, you seem to be aware about others touching your pet etc so what is the problem? It is a good thing for the public to see how awesome reptiles are as pets.
> I take my beardie for walks (sitting on my shoulder) outside when the weather is reasonable, he usually sits there and sleeps, you do what you feel is comfortable/safe.


i to also take yoda for a casual stroll around the block on nice days and he'll sit under my chin soaking up the rays. i hate having him stuck in his enclosure all the time, he loves to run around the lounge coz he has more room to stretch.



Jackrabbit said:


> How will you feel if you have an accident and he is killed? will you say 'oh well I'll just get another'? or will you be really upset? If it is the later I would say it is a little irresponsible to take him out


thats like saying why would i go in a car with my sister or my cousin and i was in an accident? there will never be another yoda because no beardie will ever have the same personality or charater traits as him just like i could never have another sister or cousin and yes it would be sad but your stupid to live your life on ifs, whats, and maybes! 



Latino said:


> haha told ya to wait for the Judgemental's haha
> seriosly how do u know if someone else's reptile is being stressed when your not witnessing it firsthand ..
> ahhh u people make a good bed time story


hahahaha thanks dude



Rocket said:


> The beardy gets psyched! That has to be the funniest thing i've ever read! Bearded Dragons are not domesticated pets like dogs..... it's stupid to begin thinking they are animals that can be trained and taught to do tricks
> 
> Like said, it is ILLEGAL to continuously remove your animals from the location where they are kept (as known by NPWS) and take them to shops etc as it poses a risk to the animal's health, physically and internally. This topic has been discussed before, movement of animals should only occur in necessary circumstances such as travels to the vet or during transactions. Obviously, many people earn a living by showing animals in a public setting but obviously this topic isn't about them...
> 
> People that take their animal to shops just to try and look cool or educated in front of people at pet shops are not responsible and shouldn't keep them.


Whatever Rocket!! you don't know anything about my boys personality or character traits so dont start telling me what beardies can and can't feel emotion wise because they're all different.
and I HAVE ONE REPTILE!!!!! I DONT NEED A PERMIT YET so im not breaking any permit laws and its not continuously its occasionally like once every 3-4mths!
yoda is well looked after and has not yet needed the vet so what does that say about his owner? Ohh maybe that she knows how to care for him and the differences between ill health and a healthy dragon. you may have kept reps for longer than i but they teach you alot its whether your ready to learn from them that makes the difference.
as for 'being cool' no, i don't take him out to be cool i take him out to get a change of scenery and he enjoys the car rides!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 16, 2011)

Why don't you calm down, you need to manage your anger a bit better. I understand you don't need a permit but that doesn't mean you can break the law. It is illegal, fullstop, to remove them from where they are kept! Do you know how to read? I said in accordance with NPWS records, whoever you got the bearded dragon from would have taken down your name and residential details, which are then open to inspection by NPWS officers!

Also, I don't care at all about you or your health etc, your lizard on the otherhand, shouldn't be treated like an accessory and you should treat him in the correct way. I doubt you know anything about interpreting dragon behaviour, you may think he's 'psyched' and excited or whatever, but can you talk to the lizard? No... so maybe you're the one on the high horse :lol:


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

like i said, whatever!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 16, 2011)

Does he give you high fives and tail wag when he's happy? He at least has to be able to smile right? Otherwise how would you know that he's happy and enjoys the car ride? Just curious..


----------



## Rocket (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't laughed this hard in quite a while, I can see you're a mature individual to converse and reason with :lol:....


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 16, 2011)

Being new to the herp thing I don't really have a specific opinion on this...

but I wouldn't take my dog outside the house, or let people with dogs come to mine, for the first few months of his life until he had all his Pavo/distemper injections. even then I know people can just walk into with the disease on their shoes.


so with a herp of any sort...something unvaccinated, for that reason alone i'd be afraid of taking my animals out...but yeah, that's just me.


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

wow! so because one person can connect with their reptile in a way that others cant even fathom and it makes that person feel more alive and her family can see how happy she is, and the fact that yoda gets excited when i open the sliding glass and runs over to me even if he's been sleeping, when in the car he sits quietly and looks out the window, just wow, guys so lack any emotion reptile just apparently belong behind glass and should not be brought out except to go to the vet....yeah that doesn't flow with me.

i can take criticism but i wont take being made fun of because i can understand how yoda feels especially from people who get pure kicks out of it


----------



## eipper (Mar 16, 2011)

Unless you have a demo permit there are only 2 reasons for movement of reptiles off your property.....vet trips and transactions involving specifically those reptiles.

For a myriad of reasons both concerning the welfare of your animal and the wild populations of reptiles surrounding you it is illegal.
'
There are also restrictions on transportation that are enforced ,regarding the animals need to be securely held in containers, the containers themselves should be marked with their contents, your emergency contact details and your permit number etc

Cheers.
Scott


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2011)

I see this thread is going turd-wise. Perhaps we need to respect the "each to their own" way of thinking. Some will treat their animals as pets, some as specimens. 
Lets all get together, hug, and just accept some know it all, most don't. Critisism is only useful when it is constructive.

Seriously though can we keep it nice, offer advice, back up statements etc. Hugs.


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

well the concluion i draw from this is, is that alot of people hate the fact i:
take my boy for car rides 
its to the petshop
i apparently stress him out and don't understand him
think i'm trying to be cool

i understand that so many of you have been keeping reptiles so much longer than i but yoda has gotten me out of the deepest of the darkest places ever and we have a connection that most people will never understand which i guess is why i'm being made fun of.
i get that reptiles are not domestic animals but i also get that they get bored sitting in their enclosures just as much as a dog does without toys.

i have acknowledged things people have said and it has been mostly tame....can we keep it that way and leave the sarcasm and the making fun of me out of it ( part about i don't understand a beardies emotions) thats not what this thread is about, i inteanded it to be about travelling and your herp not a full force brutal attack about how bad an owner i am and i need to get a grip on reality.

if you don't have anything that is constructive to say don't post please 



marcmarc said:


> I see this thread is going turd-wise. Perhaps we need to respect the "each to their own" way of thinking. Some will treat their animals as pets, some as specimens.
> Lets all get together, hug, and just accept some know it all, most don't. Critisism is only useful when it is constructive.
> 
> Seriously though can we keep it nice, offer advice, back up statements etc. Hugs


thanks dude *hugs*


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems to me that if you were to take a reptile to a pet shop to get it probed which many pet shops here offer then apparently your breaking the law? What about if you are taking it to the pet shop to compare food sizes because your not 100% confident without looking at the reptile? Doesn't the permit book say that you have to advise NPWS a maximum of 14 days of change of location of the reptiles so long as its returned within 14 days then you may not be breaking the law right? (just a possible interpretation don't flame me if thats wrong.)


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 16, 2011)

Connection to your reptile aside.... I think there are a few post on this thread that have pointed out that it is actually illegal to display your dragon in public. Given that... it stands to reason that if (and chances are very slim) an NPWS officer sees you out with your dragon there is the potential that you will lose that connection with him permanently as it is a breach of the native animal codes.....


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 16, 2011)

I think people who take their reptiles to shops and public places of the sort, just enjoy people looking at them and running screaming from something you are unafraid to touch.Its a pretty try hard approach to being noticed. It offers the reptile nothing but stress and often negative attention, If it is really for the reptile, take it on a field trip to your backyard to soak in some rays, not the concrete jungle clinging to your shirt for dear life, being poked and prodded and screamed at.


----------



## girdheinz (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know why it's being debated at all. It's clear people who do this are attention seekers that want to be noticed. They aren't doing it for the animals benefit at all, only for their own desire to be noticed. 

These are the exact reasons NSW DECCW are cracking down on reptile keeping where animals are considered to be licenced wildlife, not pets. Whilst i don't entirely agree with them, i can now totally see why they are doing it.

By all means PLAY with your animals in your own backyard but don't draw unnecessary attention to this irresponsible practice.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Connection to your reptile aside.... I think there are a few post on this thread that have pointed out that it is actually illegal to display your dragon in public. Given that... it stands to reason that if (and chances are very slim) an NPWS officer sees you out with your dragon there is the potential that you will lose that connection with him permanently as it is a breach of the native animal codes.....


 
A very fair point to make.



girdheinz said:


> I don't know why it's being debated at all. It's clear people who do this are attention seekers that want to be noticed. They aren't doing it for the animals benefit at all, only for their own desire to be noticed.
> 
> These are the exact reasons NSW DECCW are cracking down on reptile keeping where animals are considered to be licenced wildlife, not pets. Whilst i don't entirely agree with them, i can now totally see why they are doing it.
> 
> By all means PLAY with your animals in your own backyard but don't draw unnecessary attention to this irresponsible practice.


 
Perhaps you should speak for yourself and not make assumptions about other people. I take mine out very rarely for a walk around a local trail with hardly any other people around, to get some sun (he had ealy onset MBD when I took him on-came from a really bad home). It is a bit harder for me to let him run around my yard as we have a dog, and my front yard is not secure, easy to escape etc. One of the times I encountered someone else on the walk they asked me if my Beardie was venomous, silly question but understandable for some people that have never encountered reps.
I also hardly believe that I am being irresponsible, possibly breaking whatever rules somewhat, and also hardly showing off at all. There are better ways to get attention


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 16, 2011)

A deserted trail is a little different to a shop full of people, you have your reasons for using the trail also, ie; you have a dog. If you did not have a dog, you'd probably use your backyard because clearly you are not seeking attention from the public.
The 1st post in this thread ended with "maybe i'm just weird like that" This is the exact approach these attention seekers are going for, "look how strange I am, I have a reptile" they want to stand out and have not found a more constructive way of doing so.


----------



## eipper (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is a few hypotheticals for you to think about.....

So lets say that your bearded dragon is has an infectious disease and that/he she is a carrier of it that is asymptomatic (does not show signs of ill health)...you take it down to local parkland "for a walk/run whatever....it defecates and puts a new pathogen into the enviroment for wild lizards to pick up that have no immunity.....really responsible

You walk into a petshop with your friendly beardy/carpet python sitting on your shoulder....2 kids running around the shop accidently bump into you..your animal falls on the floor.....you loose it under a cabinet.....it is crushed to death by a person not looking where they put their feet.....your local parks is doing a visit...the animal is seized (on the spot and permanently...no chance of getting it back) and you get a conviction and 2,000 dollar fine....the shop then also gets charged as it was in their store (yes that is possible)

On your way back from the shop you are stopped a set of lights...its fairly warm so you have the window down...a bird flys over freaks the lizard out as you watch him go out the window and get crushed by a car

I know they are all worst case senarios....but is it really worth the chance if it could split your relationship with your pet permanently/or ruin your local ecosystem....many fauna laws are not worth the paper they are written on...this is one that certainly has its place for good reason

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

such dramatics! you don't think i've thought about all that? of course i have, i just don't live life like that and yoda is 'well behaved' and very docile plus i have my hand on him at all times so theres no possible way he could fall. i think almost all of you need to meet Yoda before you can start to judge his personality and behaviors while travelling or in different situations.

if i didn't trust that he would surf nice and quiet on my shirt when hanging out washing or walking around in the backyard, do you actually think i would take him to a public place occasionally? No i wouldn't.


----------



## girdheinz (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

that's seriously funny, where can i get a pair????? but yoda ears?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

guys, leave lambert alone, you have no idea about the beardy in question, for all you know, it could like car rides, just because reptiles arent cats and dogs, and dont crave affection, doesnt mean they do not care for it, maybe yoda likes the new environment he is taken into, maybe he enjoys the new scenery, smells and noises, it would be great to have a break from his enclosure he spends all day every day in
if this was one of the more respected members of this site, you guys wouldnt just go nuts, no you would support the idea, but since its a newbie (sort of) you shoot them down and make uneducated accusations, jesus guys, you think lambert is gonna leave this thread thinking "hmm maybe i shouldnt take me bearded dragon out" erm, no lambert will do what feels right, so stop the stupid comments...


----------



## beeman (Mar 16, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> guys, leave lambert alone, you have no idea about the beardy in question, for all you know, it could like car rides, just because reptiles arent cats and dogs, and dont crave affection, doesnt mean they do not care for it, maybe yoda likes the new environment he is taken into, maybe he enjoys the new scenery, smells and noises, it would be great to have a break from his enclosure he spends all day every day in
> if this was one of the more respected members of this site, you guys wouldnt just go nuts, no you would support the idea, but since its a newbie (sort of) you shoot them down and make uneducated accusations, jesus guys, you think lambert is gonna leave this thread thinking "hmm maybe i shouldnt take me bearded dragon out" erm, no lambert will do what feels right, so stop the stupid comments...



May i ask what is stupid about the fact that what the OP is doing is against the wildlife keeping laws full stop!


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes it may be irresponsible in some aspects and so on but I think some of you are also completely neglecting the silver lining that is exposing the public to reptiles can in many cases, spark and interest, a desire to own or even just some sort of concern for the well being of the species in question.

I can say from experience that my jungle carpet has converted every single snake-o-phobe that was willing to touch her (albeit not in public)- and even the ones who aren't willing to touch her usually gain quite a lot of interest in her because she is completely the opposite to their expectations.

I honestly think that activities like this which as previously stated, come with negative aspects, can also do quite a lot in stimulating concern for their wild counterparts from members of the public - and that is a very significant positive


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 16, 2011)

1st: Are you old enough to drive yourself?? 
I am asking this as you posted that you have one (1) hand on him at all times

2nd: Have you considered that the radiating sun coming through the windscreen may be detrimental to your beardy??


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

beeman said:


> May i ask what is stupid about the fact that what the OP is doing is against the wildlife keeping laws full stop!


ok yes, its all personal opinion, so im not going to argue further, i just think some of the things that have been said arent necessary


----------



## Defective (Mar 17, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> 1st: Are you old enough to drive yourself??
> I am asking this as you posted that you have one (1) hand on him at all times
> 
> 2nd: Have you considered that the radiating sun coming through the windscreen may be detrimental to your beardy??


 
I have already said I'm not allowed to drive but yes if I could I would be on my full licence and no I would never take my beardie with me if it was just me driving, I'm not that irrisponsible 

2. He doesn't sit on the dash and I doubt he ever will coz the dash mat won't get bought and I have my window down so he gets natural uv not filtered


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys seriously have nothing better to do that pick on a kid whos just getting the "herp bug"? i mean honestly stop being so ****ing precious.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 17, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> You guys seriously have nothing better to do that pick on a kid whos just getting the "herp bug"? i mean honestly stop being so ****ing precious.


 
I don't think any of the post was being precious...
1) It was pointed out that it was illegal (minor legallity really) but still should be pointed out and not condoned
2) It can be dangerous for the animal itself...
3) It could be dangerous for wild populations...

These were simply just pointed out to the OP, still up to the individual what they do or don't do with their animals. Obviously Lambert isn't going to change her mind and from the rebutals isn't even listening to the things that might happen if things go wrong....


----------



## longqi (Mar 17, 2011)

Can someone please point out how this is dangerous??

Reptile diseases are already in the local reptile population...Fact
Can a small lizard harm a member of the public... No ..Fact
Is it dangerous for the animal.... Very debatable point... Only he can answer that with his carriage methods etc

Now yes it is illegal
But exactly how illegal???

How many of the people blasting this kid then went to have a drag on their grass or had a few more beers before driving home???
..
.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 17, 2011)

longqi said:


> Can someone please point out how this is dangerous??
> 
> Reptile diseases are already in the local reptile population...Fact
> Can a small lizard harm a member of the public... No ..Fact
> ...


*Right on!!! I doubt that anyone here would have ever broken any rules/laws whatsover ever, am I being sarcastic?*


----------



## Defective (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks guys, all this thread was suppose to be was to see IF anyone else took their herps on car rides/other travels other than the vet, it's turned into a gang up by many and an educational experience on a law that i didn't know about. 



Red Ink said:


> from the rebutals isn't even listening to the things that might happen if things go wrong...


i think you may react the same if you are being criticized the way i have and judged how i have. i can take constructive and useful criticism but will always disregard anything that puts me down as an owner and handler of my lizard.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 17, 2011)

Its funny how people only here point to the law, as if they are all angels. Go become a police officer and enforce it then if you are so keen on it. Btw Lambert although i support your point, you are giving the animal feelings and emotions it doesnt have. This is where alot of people make mistakes and cause pain and suffering to the animal at the end.


----------



## Defective (Mar 17, 2011)

they may not crave it but but can you see the pained look on a wild lizards face each time you see its injured? it could just be a female thing but when you are brought to the brightest place on earth after being in the depths of the darkest place (asharee would get what i mean) because of your lizard its a bond that nobody can understand...but i get what you mean and thankyou for your support


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 17, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I don't think any of the post was being precious...
> 1) It was pointed out that it was illegal (minor legallity really) but still should be pointed out and not condoned
> 2) It can be dangerous for the animal itself...
> 3) It could be dangerous for wild populations...
> ...



1) Jaywalking is illegal, whats your point?
2) dangerous for the animal itself? im not following? if your saying transporting the herps is dangers i transport my herps to a herpvet whenever needed and its a 1hour drive.. not to mention picking up herps from airports etc.
3) notsureifserious 

What can possibly go wrong? the car has an accident and everyone in the car ends up dead? unlikely. Reptile will catch disease from petshop? again unlikely.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 17, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> 1) Jaywalking is illegal, whats your point?
> 2) dangerous for the animal itself? im not following? if your saying transporting the herps is dangers i transport my herps to a herpvet whenever needed and its a 1hour drive.. not to mention picking up herps from airports etc.
> 3) notsureifserious
> 
> What can possibly go wrong? the car has an accident and everyone in the car ends up dead? unlikely. Reptile will catch disease from petshop? again unlikely.


 
1)Jaywalking isn't going to get her animal seized if caught.... I mean that's the whole point isn't that she has a very strong connection with it so why risk it
2) Dangerous....hmm let's see.... would you let anybody and everybody touch your animals, specially in a pet shop situation, I certainly would'nt... don't know what they have in their collection or how clean it is..
3) that was pointed out by eipper


----------



## Defective (Mar 17, 2011)

and i also said i don't let people touch him without washing their hands so i would never let anyone in a shop touch him


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 17, 2011)

Lambert said:


> and i also said i don't let people touch him without washing their hands so i would never let anyone in a shop touch him


 
If you like taking him out mate.. good luck to you, you have been told it's illegal as well as all other possibilities on why it's generally not a good idea.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 17, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> 1)Jaywalking isn't going to get her animal seized if caught.... I mean that's the whole point isn't that she has a very strong connection with it so why risk it
> 2) Dangerous....hmm let's see.... would you let anybody and everybody touch your animals, specially in a pet shop situation, I certainly would'nt... don't know what they have in their collection or how clean it is..
> 3) that was pointed out by eipper


 
1) i was drawing to your arguement of "its illegal" so what many things are illegal. The chance of her animal being seized is so minute its not even worth mentioning, first she would have to be caught and even if she was she would most likely only receive a warning at worst a fine.
2.) if you bothered to read the topic she said that no one touches the bearded dragon.
3) no it wasnt his response was 
"For a myriad of reasons both concerning the welfare of your animal and the wild populations of reptiles surrounding you"
I dont see any reasons there?


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't mean to belittle your feelings/experiences but if you had been to "the depths of the darkest place" I don't think a beardie could bring you back..... Even a high coloured Vitticeps would have trouble......


----------



## itbites (Mar 17, 2011)

Ermmm wow! Thanks for giving me a good laugh I needed it  

My bearded dragon runs to me when I call out walkies LMAO

It's a reptile not a cat or dog, I'm sure it's been said in one of the 82 posts already

but I just couldn't be stuffed reading through it all & also I was laughing to hard...


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 17, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.... It's a bit of a silly thread.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 18, 2011)

Lambert said:


> I have already said I'm not allowed to drive but yes if I could I would be on my full licence and no I would never take my beardie with me if it was just me driving, I'm not that irrisponsible
> 
> 2. He doesn't sit on the dash and I doubt he ever will coz the dash mat won't get bought and I have my window down so he gets natural uv not filtered


 
1. At NO TIME did I suggest you was being irresponsible.....I SIMPLY asked if you were old enough to drive yourself.

2. In one of your original posts you stated that your "mum was going to buy a dash mat for "YODA" to sit on"....that to me suggests that he sits on the dash would be in direct sun light being radiated through the windscreen.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 18, 2011)

Lambert said:


> they may not crave it but but can you see the pained look on a wild lizards face each time you see its injured? it could just be a female thing but when you are brought to the brightest place on earth after being in the depths of the darkest place (asharee would get what i mean) because of your lizard its a bond that nobody can understand...but i get what you mean and thankyou for your support



LOOL...made me laugh, i really cant say i can see the pained look no. It seems you have bigger problems than any lizard can sort( sorry just being honest) I think a phsyciatrist is the way to go


----------



## Defective (Mar 18, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> 1. At NO TIME did I suggest you was being irresponsible.....I SIMPLY asked if you were old enough to drive yourself.
> 
> 2. In one of your original posts you stated that your "mum was going to buy a dash mat for "YODA" to sit on"....that to me suggests that he sits on the dash would be in direct sun light being radiated through the windscreen.


 
i know you never suggested that i was irrisponsible. i said that because there has been another comment asking whho will drive.
2. yes i did say that but she has recently told me that she's not going to she wants to leave the dash as is.



Exotic_Doc said:


> LOOL...made me laugh, i really cant say i can see the pained look no. It seems you have bigger problems than any lizard can sort( sorry just being honest) I think a phsyciatrist is the way to go


ohh its so funny! because you know just what hell i've been dragged through don't you! my beardie has done a better job at helping me than any trucking shrink could. i guess no male could understand this!



AUSHERP said:


> I don't mean to belittle your feelings/experiences but if you had been to "the depths of the darkest place" I don't think a beardie could bring you back..... Even a high coloured Vitticeps would have trouble......


 
you try being unemployed for 6.5yrs, never allowed to drive,never come off meds, never have kids, never be in your dream career choice, live in a town where you know people but don't have friends to catch up with that are your own age coz you never grew up or went to school in the area always have to live with someone because of your freaking learning disabilities!!! try that for 20yrs and see how you go. that's been my life, since i left school,during school and now.

if you think that yoda can't sort my issues out you're wrong, he gave me a reason to get up in the mornings, to go outside and to open my curtains instead of going back to bed. so don't tell me that animals can't heal and they don't have feelings/emotions.

and this thread had a purpose!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 18, 2011)

I totally agree with you Lambert, animals can heal and they don't need to know or realise they are healing you, they just need to be there. Just because other people don't deal with there problems the same way is no reason to attack her and accuse her of not knowing what depression or problems are, that's just cruel. You don't have any idea what she has been through.

PS: I have a bond with my rat Zeke that no-one on here would probably get either.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 18, 2011)

There are many cases where Psychiatrists/Psychologists have recommended therapeutic pets over or along side other treatment.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lambert said:


> hey all,
> now i know the opinions of some who think taking your herp out in public is bad but i honestly couldn't care. yeah people freak out but it's actually a very low percent there's ....................................



How is this even remotely responsible.The way I have interpreted your post I think that you would be much better off getting a dog.


----------



## Defective (Mar 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I totally agree with you Lambert, animals can heal and they don't need to know or realise they are healing you, they just need to be there. Just because other people don't deal with there problems the same way is no reason to attack her and accuse her of not knowing what depression or problems are, that's just cruel. You don't have any idea what she has been through.
> 
> PS: I have a bond with my rat Zeke that no-one on here would probably get either.


 
must be a female thing...i've noticed that many guys hate to talk about emotions and would rather put someone down or make fun of them for living for an animal and having a bond that noone could possibly understand until its seen but even then they're too blind to see it.



Dannyboi said:


> There are many cases where Psychiatrists/Psychologists have recommended therapeutic pets over or along side other treatment.


yeap they are Pet Therapy: Healing, Recovery and Love ~ Pawprints and Purrs


----------



## longqi (Mar 18, 2011)

This myth about reptiles having no emotions has been disproved for centuries

Why keep dragging it up??
One of our chondros climbs straight off its perch onto my girl friends arm most mornings with zero coaxing
One Iguana sulks like crazy if her favourite feeder is not there to feed her
One retic that I am very wary of curls up like a big dog in another girls lap each time she visits

These were just quick examples but many people say exactly the same things
Perhaps we cannot truly describe all reptiles as having exactly human emotions
But most of them have got some small degree

When a reptile is treated as a pet it will usually respond


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 18, 2011)

I've stumbled onto the Oprah Winfrey forum, oh no it's still APS......


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait a second, i wasnt attacking her or trying to hurt her at all !! I was saying that maybe she should see someone about her problems and get help. I dont understand how that was offensive in any way, millions of people see doctors everday about such problems and i know that alot of doctors recommend animals for therapeutic care. I just meant that she is giving the beardie alot more feelings and emotions than the animal actually has and thats scientific. Read the book Animal Behaviour Edition 3 By David McFarland...It may give you an insight...
Noone is trying to hurt your feelings or whatever, you are giving this animal WAAAAY more emotion than it has whether you like it or not. We are not talking about your bond, ofcourse i understand the bond between humans and animals and i never said it didnt exist. But you are using human feelings and emotions on a reptile that doesnt understand any of that hence why i said seek help( as advise not to put you down). Too true AUSHERP it has turned into an episode of Oprah Winfrey...******* :S


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 18, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Wait a second, i wasnt attacking her or trying to hurt her at all !! I was saying that maybe she should see someone about her problems and get help. I dont understand how that was offensive in any way, millions of people see doctors everday about such problems and i know that alot of doctors recommend animals for therapeutic care. I just meant that she is giving the beardie alot more feelings and emotions than the animal actually has and thats scientific. Read the book Animal Behaviour Edition 3 By David McFarland...It may give you an insight...
> Noone is trying to hurt your feelings or whatever, you are giving this animal WAAAAY more emotion than it has whether you like it or not. We are not talking about your bond, ofcourse i understand the bond between humans and animals and i never said it didnt exist. But you are using human feelings and emotions on a reptile that doesnt understand any of that hence why i said seek help( as advise not to put you down). Too true AUSHERP it has turned into an episode of Oprah Winfrey...******* :S



It doesn't matter if she is or isn't imagining the beardies emotions, it is happy and healthy, she is happy and so that is all that matters really. My friend used to always tell me not to get a pet rat because they don't live long but they are so cool that I will regret ever getting one. I thought it couldn't really be like owning a dog or cat. Then I got my rat and all I can say is he was right, I was wrong. When my rat comes and lies in front of me belly up to get patted, or snuggles into my neck and goes to sleep it is still amazing to me, something that small and defenseless has that much trust for a human and I do regret ever getting him because I will be heartbroken when he dies. Maybe it is just normal rat behaviour, or maybe he actually has emotions, who knows and who cares, there is still a bond between us.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> It doesn't matter if she is or isn't imagining the beardies emotions, it is happy and healthy, she is happy and so that is all that matters really. My friend used to always tell me not to get a pet rat because they don't live long but they are so cool that I will regret ever getting one. I thought it couldn't really be like owning a dog or cat. Then I got my rat and all I can say is he was right, I was wrong. When my rat comes and lies in front of me belly up to get patted, or snuggles into my neck and goes to sleep it is still amazing to me, something that small and defenseless has that much trust for a human and I do regret ever getting him because I will be heartbroken when he dies. Maybe it is just normal rat behaviour, or maybe he actually has emotions, who knows and who cares, there is still a bond between us.



Alot of animals suffer because the owner puts emotions that the animal doesnt have into them nuff said


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 18, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Alot of animals suffer because the owner puts emotions that the animal doesnt have into them nuff said



Fair enough but it doesn't sound like her beardie is suffering and my rat definitely isn't suffering.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Fair enough but it doesn't sound like her beardie is suffering and my rat definitely isn't suffering.



That might be the case, but i was saying the point in general.. As more emotions and feelings are given to the animal, the worst off it will get. That is why i tried explaining to her that these emotions dont exist to a reptile, for the better of the animal not to give her a psych session...


----------



## longqi (Mar 19, 2011)

How have you possitively proven that reptiles dont have emotions???

We show on a daily basis that they do have 
Please explain how you have proven that they dont??


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 19, 2011)

Your telling me that you believe the dragon 'gets phsyched' when he 'knows' he is going to be taken for a car ride?
I didnt say they dont have emotions at all, just that some emotions and feelings that do not exist in reptiles are being attributed to the dragon. I will go through the whole thread later and pull out more of the examples such as the one i gave you here...If you believe it, explain to me how they get psyched as every single animal behaviour book i have ever read never mentioned such behaviour...Dont forget this is not mating we are taking about but a car ride...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 19, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Your telling me that you believe the dragon 'gets phsyched' when he 'knows' he is going to be taken for a car ride?
> I didnt say they dont have emotions at all, just that some emotions and feelings that do not exist in reptiles are being attributed to the dragon. I will go through the whole thread later and pull out more of the examples such as the one i gave you here...If you believe it, explain to me how they get psyched as every single animal behaviour book i have ever read never mentioned such behaviour...Dont forget this is not mating we are taking about but a car ride...



People that write books on animal behaviour rarely study them in pet like conditions, it is either in a lab or in a natural environment and they usually have pretty preconceived ideas about the animals they study before they even start research. It is very hard to do an unbiased scientific study into such things as behaviour because the person doing the study is usually out to prove one thing or another. Take lab animals for example, a scientist working in a lab that experiments with animals is not going to produce a paper that shows rats have emotions or feelings as then that would raise all sorts of moral questions.


----------



## Defective (Mar 19, 2011)

so the fact that yoda runs up and down his enclosure, spinning and grappling at the glass to get out as soon as i pick up my house keys proves he doesn't get excited? i'm also pretty sure that that when it comes to emotions the word 'psyched' is one used when one is excited over something. i'm also pretty sure not many dragons spin when house keys are picked up.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lambert said:


> so the fact that yoda runs up and down his enclosure, spinning and grappling at the glass to get out as soon as i pick up my house keys proves he doesn't get excited? i'm also pretty sure that that when it comes to emotions the word 'psyched' is one used when one is excited over something. i'm also pretty sure not many dragons spin when house keys are picked up.



sounds like a dog lol, but i know what you mean i keep my 2 fem cbd's seperate but i take them next door for a beer and stuff like that together, they dont seem to mind and its not hurting them, mine get all excited when they see tha car come into the garage coz i think they know its play / feed time....whats the point of having a pet to not show it affection or play with it etc. wouldnt that be like a job to people caring for them, if they have no attachments to the animals

just my 2 bobs worth


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 19, 2011)

damian83 said:


> sounds like a dog lol, but i know what you mean i keep my 2 fem cbd's seperate but i take them next door for a beer and stuff like that together, they dont seem to mind and its not hurting them, mine get all excited when they see tha car come into the garage coz i think they know its play / feed time....whats the point of having a pet to not show it affection or play with it etc. wouldnt that be like a job to people caring for them, if they have no attachments to the animals
> 
> just my 2 bobs worth



Bring back the like button


----------



## Defective (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah, for me yoda is my mate and he keeps me company on the days im home alone. god i could tell you his fave episode of ER and the one he hates the most. he even blackbeards one of the characters yeap he just loves his ER


----------



## damian83 (Mar 21, 2011)

mine hates me taking her out of the sun, she goes balck and hissing at me, i can get her out of her enclosure fine but sunning its a big no no lol


----------



## Darijo (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm confused as to why everyone loads there flamethrowers ready to roast every person for some thing they've said or done...Welcome to APS?


----------



## Defective (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah but i'm thickskinned!


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> Isn't it illegal to remove him from your property as he's on a license?


 
yes but its also illegal to walk most dogs without a muzzle !


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> Isn't it illegal to remove him from your property as he's on a license?


 
there is a guy on the gold coast who carries a scrubby i think round cavill all the time, my bro and many people have seen him and spoken to him
in nsw im not to sure


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 26, 2011)

i cant take mine out cause i have alot of people in my area which work for the wild life places and will get me introuble as ur not ment to take it from its address on the license. it sucks but im not taking chances.


----------

